# Leaked NSA Tools Target Windows 2000 to Windows 8



## GhostLatte (Apr 15, 2017)

The Shadow Brokers have released  stolen cyber-weapons from the NSA's Equation Group to the public which means that Windows systems are vulnerable to malicious attacks from script kiddies to renowned hackers.  
Failed to fetch tweet https://mobile.twitter.com/Snowden/status/852949485726699520
Source: https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/14/latest_shadow_brokers_data_dump/


----------



## proflayton123 (Apr 15, 2017)

If you on win10 you chill or nah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 15, 2017)

Sounds rough for Windows users ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 15, 2017)

Well better tell my boss. All the server computers are connected to one old computer from 2003 runnin' xp.

Or not and get some days off. Haha


----------



## zoogie (Apr 15, 2017)

Viral fear campaign to get Windows users to upgrade to 10. Clever.


----------



## DKB (Apr 15, 2017)

I understand people still on Windows 7. But, get the fuck to 10 if you're not on 7. Why does 8.1 exist? I wish they had just did the "upgrade 10 thing forever" for Windows 7 instead. WHY FUCK UP SOMETHING SO PERFECT? DAMN IT MICROSOFT


----------



## OfficialBrony (Apr 15, 2017)

If I was able to delete drive D  (virtual hard drive, partitioned drive) I would side install windows 10. I keep getting the error "Windows was unable to complete the format" and the format option in disk management is grayed out. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 15, 2017)

zoogie said:


> Viral fear campaign to get Windows users to upgrade to 10. Clever.


At least TheKingy34 has a reason to upgrade :^)


----------



## MionissNio (Apr 15, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Sounds rough for Windows users ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I use Android 100% of the time (Gladly) windows is only for gaming


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 15, 2017)

Meh i run on linux


----------



## Xzi (Apr 15, 2017)

What da fuck.  Is this Mr. Robot?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2017)

Oh? They're reading this right now? Okay, NSA and other hackers, here's some advice, take these tools, and shove them right up your ass. Have a nice day now 


That said, I currently have no means to upgrade to Windows 10, *UNLESS*

I use a partition of my secondary HDD, make a clean backup of  all my vital data to external media, and then promptly find a way to install Windows 10 while being able to activate it, the only major issue is that my WiFi adapter only has partial support in 10. I can't use the 5.4 GHz band, only the weak 2.4 GHz, halving my speed. Thanks, Microsoft, for breaking the driver support.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 15, 2017)

Fuck I read this as "NASA" and wondered why Snowden would share that info.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 15, 2017)

DKB said:


> I understand people still on Windows 7. But, get the fuck to 10 if you're not on 7. Why does 8.1 exist? I wish they had just did the "upgrade 10 thing forever" for Windows 7 instead. WHY FUCK UP SOMETHING SO PERFECT? DAMN IT MICROSOFT


some have argued 8.1 has really good stability



MionissNio said:


> I use Android 100% of the time (Gladly) windows is only for gaming


which sucks for security patches



Alkéryn said:


> Meh i run on linux


which still can be spied upon


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> some have argued 8.1 has really good stability
> 
> 
> which sucks for security patches
> ...



The more they spy, the more we can express how we feel about it, it's cathartic too, to tell off Big Brother, because they can't do anything about it ;O;  Stupid government. They're what's wrong with the world.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 15, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> which still can be spied upon


You mean Ubuntu online searches? Because that's why I don't use Ubuntu


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Apr 15, 2017)

Glad I have MS-DOS.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 15, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You mean Ubuntu online searches? Because that's why I don't use Ubuntu


wasn't that only in the main Unity edition tho? Anyway regardless I am concerned about possible backdoors that could attack.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 15, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> wasn't that only in the main Unity edition tho? Anyway regardless I am concerned about possible backdoors that could attack.


Not to derail this thread too much, but the issue with infecting Linux is root access. Even if they were to infect the /home, the most they will get is the same access as a web browser's spyware. 
Now of course this doesn't mean it's impossible, one could easily sneak some code into a program and gain root access that way. But it's unlikely for someone to get nearly the same level of control as a virus can get over Windows.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 15, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Not to derail this thread too much, but the issue with infecting Linux is root access. Even if they were to infect the /home, the most they will get is the same access as a web browser's spyware.
> Now of course this doesn't mean it's impossible, one could easily sneak some code into a program and gain root access that way. But it's unlikely for someone to get nearly the same level of control as a virus can get over Windows.


Very true when it comes to Unix or Unix based machines as opposed to the DOS family. However I often just get concerned about what could happen but I am no CS major by any means (only have read a few books)


----------



## MionissNio (Apr 15, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> some have argued 8.1 has really good stability
> 
> 
> which sucks for security patches
> ...



Mac it is , gotta protect mAh ROMZZ.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 15, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> some have argued 8.1 has really good stability
> 
> 
> which sucks for security patches
> ...


Good luck, i know that every system have flaws but my machine isn't as easy to get as a windows one or even as most linux machine ^^
i'm not the best security expert but i know how to keep my system safe


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 15, 2017)

Meh, i use my phone for browsing and stuff so nice try script kiddies.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2017)

Well, that's another reason to backup all the extra files I have on my Windows 7 partition that I've stopped using, and then nuke it.
ssd space is still my #1 concern with that thing sitting there though, ngl


----------



## SonicCloud (Apr 15, 2017)

good thing im gonna be using windows 98


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2017)

Any word about Windows 10?


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 15, 2017)

Windows 10 is the only OS to be on tbh. I was stubbornly sticking to Win 7 until I went to Germany for 3 months and was forced (read: too lazy to install win 7) to use windows 10 on my new laptop. Upon getting home I redid my computer with windows 10. It's just better. It's a better windows 7 with the tile thingie merged into the start menu (which can be turned off).


----------



## Jayro (Apr 15, 2017)

If I can find these tools, I might merge them into MediCat, depending on their usefulness towards PC repair.


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 15, 2017)

Good thing I'm using Windows 3.11WG on DOS 7.1 with 32 bit access...





MionissNio said:


> Mac it is , gotta protect mAh ROMZZ.





Alkéryn said:


> Meh i run on linux



MacOS and Linux are worse off because of the user's complacency and ignorance.

arstechnica.com/security/2017/01/newly-discovered-mac-malware-may-have-circulated-in-the-wild-for-2-years/


ArcaOS launches tomorrow.  Try and hack that bitches!

.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 15, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> Good thing I'm using Windows 3.11WG on DOS 7.1 with 32 bit access...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First mac os isn't linux and have nothing to do, it is a osx flaw not a Linux one
Secondly you aren't better off because i don't count the number of systems flaws windows have still unpatched 


The most secure systems are linux and free/openBsd


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2017)

Eh?
NSA?
Hack tools?
Target?

Goodluck trying to hack my Win7, i updated my Windows Defender


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 15, 2017)

Windows 10 has built-in spyware so no need for those tools 

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 15, 2017)

Aaand this is one of those moments when I wish I could move to Linux.


----------



## Slattz (Apr 15, 2017)

The tools apparently can affect Windows 10 with some tinkering.
The tools can be adopted to impact on Windows 10 and 2016 server despite no current support for those targets. It is still a critical issue.— hackerfantastic.crypto (@hackerfantastic) April 15, 2017


----------



## migles (Apr 15, 2017)

zoogie said:


> Viral fear campaign to get Windows users to upgrade to 10. Clever.


yeah i really do think this is some kind of illuminati plan to scare people to upgrade into win 10...
but then again, windows has been always broken...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gnmmarechal said:


> Windows 10 has built-in spyware so no need for those tools
> 
> Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


that's the millionair answer


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 15, 2017)

migles said:


> yeah i really do think this is some kind of illuminati plan to scare people to upgrade into win 10...
> but then again, windows has been always broken...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Time to roll back to Windows 95 

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 15, 2017)

SomeGamer said:


> Aaand this is one of those moments when I wish I could move to Linux.


Just do it!

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 15, 2017)

They didn't need to release any tools for Windows 10 because it already is one.


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 15, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Just do it!
> 
> Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


Well, I did install Lubuntu on an old laptop, it's been running great since. But the tablet I use has a ton of problems with Linux. While the touchscreen always works out-of-the-box with all distros, I couldn't find one with a proper on screen keyboard and one where I could suspend it for more than 5 secs.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 15, 2017)

MionissNio said:


> Mac it is , gotta protect mAh ROMZZ.


People who think that switching to macOS and Apple's ecosystem is the answer are both dumb and apart of the problem.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 15, 2017)

SomeGamer said:


> Well, I did install Lubuntu on an old laptop, it's been running great since. But the tablet I use has a ton of problems with Linux. While the touchscreen always works out-of-the-box with all distros, I couldn't find one with a proper on screen keyboard and one where I could suspend it for more than 5 secs.


True, I have a Surface and didn't put Linux there cuz it is a pain in the ass to get stuff to work, and some stuff still won't work.
The keyboard is the most annoying one that doesn't work out of the box.

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 15, 2017)

Win 98 ftw!
In all seriousness, it's slow af but still works on todays web.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm on W10 and hopefully soon another Linux thing. 

I love Linux to death but holy shit does it give me problems.


----------



## Lacius (Apr 15, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Win 98 ftw!
> In all seriousness, it's slow af but still works on todays web.


I don't see how Windows 98 could realistically work on today's web when the most modern browser it supports is Firefox 2.0.0.20. Correct me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 15, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Win 98 ftw!
> In all seriousness, it's slow af but still works on todays web.


Not really, the compatible browsers are ancient. I've tried using Windows NT 4.0 some time ago, it was pretty funny. The installed IE didn't like any pages and kept showing garbage lul

Well I didn't try IE6. I had what, IE2?

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 15, 2017)

Lacius said:


> I don't see how Windows 98 could realistically work on today's web when the most modern browser it supports is Firefox 2.0.0.20. Correct me if I'm mistaken.


You would be correct sir but even if it did have a modern version, it would be like walking around land mines. But the oldest os that realistically usable is XP in my opinion but the security still is the issue.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 15, 2017)

After all, GNU/Linux master race.

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2017)

So what do you suggest to those who can't realistSo what do you suggest to those who can't realistically update to Windows 10 (because of activation/verification)? To just give up?


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 15, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So what do you suggest to those who can't realistSo what do you suggest to those who can't realistically update to Windows 10 (because of activation/verification)? To just give up?


Use Linux is what I would say


----------



## retrofan_k (Apr 15, 2017)

zoogie said:


> Viral fear campaign to get Windows users to upgrade to 10. Clever.



Exactly the same thought I had when I read the article and then seen this post afterwards.  Scare tactics for sure.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Use Linux is what I would say



The games I play don't work in Linux, mostly Steam games, same with drivers and I'm very inept at using CLI-based programs, soooo, it's not really for me. I'd update to 10 if I didn't put it off, only way I can update to 10 is if I install it and "activate" it.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 15, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> The games I play don't work in Linux, mostly Steam games, same with drivers and I'm very inept at using CLI-based programs, soooo, it's not really for me. I'd update to 10 if I didn't put it off, only way I can update to 10 is if I install it and "activate" it.



Chances are, many may work with Wine, and you don't necessarily need CLI program's.

You could always go on a certain site and grab Microsoft Toolkit to activate Windows 10 after you upgrade :3

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Chances are, many may work with Wine, and you don't necessarily need CLI program's.
> 
> You could always go on a certain site and grab Microsoft Toolkit to activate Windows 10 after you upgrade :3
> 
> Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls



I don't want to use a VM or emulator, I used Linux before and I have nothing against it, it's just not for me, I stick with what I'm familiar with.  Drivers for nVidia cards is also a pain in the arse to get working on Linux, that alone
is a deterrent. I thought that method was only a temp fix and had to be done every three months or something. IDK. I need to back up my vital data to an external HDD before I install 10 via USB.  Damn malicious hackers, screw
them, and the NSA.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 15, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't want to use a VM or emulator, I used Linux before and I have nothing against it, it's just not for me, I stick with what I'm familiar with.  Drivers for nVidia cards is also a pain in the arse to get working on Linux, that alone
> is a deterrent. I thought that method was only a temp fix and had to be done every three months or something. IDK. I need to back up my vital data to an external HDD before I install 10 via USB.  Damn malicious hackers, screw
> them, and the NSA.


Wine is not an emulator :3 that's what Wine means. Welp, I've only used AMD and Intel graphics, so I can't speak for NVIDIA.

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm more worried of North Korea or RussIa getting their hot hands on this government grade malware then some script kiddie you really think the NSA would put an undetectable "kill code" in case this ever happened


----------



## Lacius (Apr 15, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> those who can't realistically update to Windows 10 (because of activation/verification)


What do you mean by this?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Wine is not an emulator :3 that's what Wine means. Welp, I've only used AMD and Intel graphics, so I can't speak for NVIDIA.
> 
> Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls



It's a known fact that nVidia and Linux aren't harmonious or so I read up, maybe that's changed. *shrug* That said, I'd rather not use it if I don't have to, nevertheless, going to 10 isn't going to happen until I can get back up all my vital data; my games I can always get again with Steam with ease.



Lacius said:


> What do you mean by this?



I never updated to 10 during that free upgrade period, because I was an idiot, so if I want to go to 10, I can't simply do it as I'll need to get it activated, and the only way to activate it is less than scrupulous means.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 15, 2017)

Lacius said:


> I don't see how Windows 98 could realistically work on today's web when the most modern browser it supports is Firefox 2.0.0.20. Correct me if I'm mistaken.



I've actually posted a screenie of me Win 98 lappy that's connected to Temp.
I believe Opera 10 still supports 98 and it displayed Temp quite properly.
Firefox is rubbish and a resource hogger.



gnmmarechal said:


> Not really, the compatible browsers are ancient. I've tried using Windows NT 4.0 some time ago, it was pretty funny. The installed IE didn't like any pages and kept showing garbage lul
> 
> Well I didn't try IE6. I had what, IE2?
> 
> Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls



One of the last revisions of Opera that still uses the Presto engine.
I wouldn't use IE if I could but I have to to download updates and download a new browser ;/


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 15, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I never updated to 10 during that free upgrade period, because I was an idiot, so if I want to go to 10, I can't simply do it as I'll need to get it activated, and the only way to activate it is less than scrupulous means.


Just look up _Windows 10 accessibility upgrade_, you'll be amazed!


----------



## Lacius (Apr 15, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I never updated to 10 during that free upgrade period, because I was an idiot, so if I want to go to 10, I can't simply do it as I'll need to get it activated, and the only way to activate it is less than scrupulous means.


You can still update to Windows 10 as if it were that free upgrade period very easily, without using the accessibility upgrade stuff. All you have to do is generate the ticket that says, "I tried to update during the free upgrade period." PM me if you're interested.



DinohScene said:


> I've actually posted a screenie of me Win 98 lappy that's connected to Temp.
> I believe Opera 10 still supports 98 and it displayed Temp quite properly.
> Firefox is rubbish and a resource hogger.


Opera 10 is a 2009 browser, which isn't sufficient for today's web. HTML5 alone didn't come out until 2014.


----------



## nooby89 (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm on W10 ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## VitaType (Apr 15, 2017)

A bunch of old exploits, nothing serious bad. But reading there blog post makes me worry. I hate Trump and most of this politics/views and the NSA is clearly a criminal organization (hands down, they steal information and technology concepts for US companies from foreign companies. Something no company talks about offialy, but it's well known and observed at least in the german industry. Would wonder if it's different in other advanced countries).

But given out basicly weapons (cyber weapons, but still weapons) in large quantities as 'protest' is wrong and criminal (this coming from someone who thinks Snowden did the right thing).
As for all Windows users who now spin in circles here a easy to use and accesible linux distribution (not that you should feel safe with it since the NSA works on Linux securtiy with SELinux ): https://www.ubuntu.com/


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 15, 2017)

Lacius said:


> Opera 10 is a 2009 browser, which isn't sufficient for today's web. HTML5 alone didn't come out until 2014.


It really depends upon what you need for your web usage since that will dictate if it is appropriate. I mean I use IE8 occasionally and it works okish for my needs.


----------



## Lacius (Apr 15, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> It really depends upon what you need for your web usage since that will dictate if it is appropriate. I mean I use IE8 occasionally and it works okish for my needs.


Last I checked, a third of websites were using HTML5, and I think that statistic was years ago. I just downloaded and installed Opera 10, and most websites were unusable, requiring numerous refreshes because they weren't able to make secure connections, and the ones that did show up had major display problems, including but not limited to Facebook and YouTube. GBATemp and Google ran fine.

I should note that this is all ignoring the major security risks of running such outdated browsers, of course.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 15, 2017)

Lacius said:


> I should note that this is all ignoring the major security risks of running such outdated browsers, of course.


Of course but that is a separate issue although regardless it really is a moot point when the OS itself is already so vulnerable.



Lacius said:


> Last I checked, a third of websites were using HTML5, and I think that statistic was years ago.


https://w3techs.com/technologies/details/ml-html5/all/all says it is at about 63% 



Lacius said:


> I just downloaded and installed Opera 10, and most websites were unusable, requiring numerous refreshes because they weren't able to make secure connections, and the ones that did show up had major display problems, including but not limited to Facebook and YouTube. GBATemp and Google ran fine.


Welp with the XP machine that I have occasionally had to use (last time was early in 16), IE8 was ok with GBATemp, Reddit, Wikipedia, and also a few older ones. But regardless one really should not use such an old OS and browser for real world use especially when a replacement is cheap nowadays.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 15, 2017)

Lacius said:


> You can still update to Windows 10 as if it were that free upgrade period very easily, without using the accessibility upgrade stuff. All you have to do is generate the ticket that says, "I tried to update during the free upgrade period." PM me if you're interested.
> 
> 
> Opera 10 is a 2009 browser, which isn't sufficient for today's web. HTML5 alone didn't come out until 2014.



Didn't say it was perfect or the best choice out there.
Win 98 still performs on todays web.
That was me entire point ._.


----------



## MionissNio (Apr 15, 2017)

Guys I found mmost secure OS!

My bios not online not crackable!


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 15, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> First mac os isn't linux and have nothing to do, it is a osx flaw not a Linux one


Did you even read the article?
*"Another intriguing finding: with the exception of Mac-formatted Mach object file binary, the entire Fruitfly malware library runs just fine on Linux computers."*



Alkéryn said:


> The most secure systems are linux and free/openBsd


This is just absurd.  The most secure system is the most obscure one.  I would have to say OS/2 is one of the most secure, as is Haiku OS, or IBM z/OS.  And only until the day someone bothers to fuck with them.  

Here is a How-To guide for writing Linux virii: http://virus.bartolich.at/virus-writing-HOWTO/_html/index.html

The inventor of the term "Computer Virus" did his first experiments on BSD: http://all.net/books/virus/index.html

Here is a platform independant LaTeX virus:  http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~hovav/dist/texhack.pdf

Ever heard of this?  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morris_worm

I agree that while it is more difficult to do these things in *nix as opposed to Windows, it's by far not impossible.  The fact that Windows is so popular makes it a better target.  And again people's complacency will bite them in the ass one day.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> I never updated to 10 during that free upgrade period, because I was an idiot, so if I want to go to 10, I can't simply do it as I'll need to get it activated, and the only way to activate it is less than scrupulous means.


https://www.howtogeek.com/272201/all-the-ways-you-can-still-get-windows-10-for-free/


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> Did you even read the article?
> *"Another intriguing finding: with the exception of Mac-formatted Mach object file binary, the entire Fruitfly malware library runs just fine on Linux computers."*
> 
> 
> ...




Unfortunately, the way I want to upgrade will render that impossible, I don't want it to take over the main HDD partition and not where I want to install it. I want it on a second HDD and set up a dual boot OS, but that seems impossible with that guide.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Apr 15, 2017)

Is there a way I can check compatibility for Windows 10? This sounds serious


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 15, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Unfortunately, the way I want to upgrade will render that impossible, I don't want it to take over the main HDD partition and not where I want to install it. I want it on a second HDD and set up a dual boot OS, but that seems impossible with that guide.


You can freely move the main windows partition.  So do a full HDD backup image to VHDX or your favorite container of choice, upgrade windows, backup windows again, restore your previous partition configuration and restore the new windows backup to whatever partition you want.  Your situation is easy, I do it all the time.

You can do this trick to switch from BIOS to EFI as well.  Just backup your windows parition, not including recovery or system partitions.  Reinstall windows as EFI then restore you data partition.

You can also just copy everything to a USB drive and make it a portable windows-to-go.  I used to have to jump through hoops with ghost and shit to do these things with earlier versions of windows...

Fuck I love windows 10.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> You can freely move the main windows partition.  So do a full HDD backup image to VHDX or your favorite container of choice, upgrade windows, backup windows again, restore your previous partition configuration and restore the new windows backup to whatever partition you want.  Your situation is easy, I do it all the time.



Unfortunately, making an HDD for two 1 TB HDDs isn't unfeasible in my situation. I wouldn't know anything about doing that method, as I don't have a big enough USB HDD to image or clone my HDD *shrug*. The other problem is I'd have to reinstall all my programs and games as well, and drivers (my USB WiFi adapter is an TP-Link Archer 12UH, which only has partial Win 10 support, not reassuring to be honest).  Why can't I use my second HDD and make a new partition instead of having to move things around/formatting? It seems more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Abcdfv (Apr 15, 2017)

OfficialBrony said:


> If I was able to delete drive D  (virtual hard drive, partitioned drive) I would side install windows 10. I keep getting the error "Windows was unable to complete the format" and the format option in disk management is grayed out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


You need to use GParted


----------



## BeastMode6 (Apr 15, 2017)

Welp, time to downgrade to Windows 3.1.


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 15, 2017)

kprovost7314 said:


> Is there a way I can check compatibility for Windows 10? This sounds serious


try this in an elevated prompt:

schtasks.exe /Run /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser"


----------



## YugamiSekai (Apr 15, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> try this in an elevated prompt:
> 
> schtasks.exe /Run /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser"


Tried that before and nothing happened


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 15, 2017)

kprovost7314 said:


> Tried that before and nothing happened


You have to run the "Get Windows 10" application after.

http://techdows.com/2015/06/how-to-enable-get-windows-10-app-icon-windows-7-or-8-1-taskbar.html


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 15, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> Did you even read the article?
> *"Another intriguing finding: with the exception of Mac-formatted Mach object file binary, the entire Fruitfly malware library runs just fine on Linux computers."*
> 
> 
> ...


Are you trolling 
Yeah alkeryn os made from scratch in assembly is the most secure since it is extremely obscure but it is unpractical and you couldn't call it an os

The most secure mainstream os not speaking about your caveveman os


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 15, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Are you trolling
> Yeah alkeryn os made from scratch in assembly is the most secure since it is extremely obscure but it is unpractical and you couldn't call it an os
> 
> The most secure mainstream os not speaking about your caveveman os


Fascinating.  This has nothing to do with your original points...

OS/2 and Z/OS is still run on more hardware than BSD, but I guess you are talking about consumer markets?  In that case *MacOS *will have to take the win on that one since it enjoys a bigger market share than any flavor of Linux or BSD.  And no MacOS is not a flavor of BSD just because Darwin's roots come from BSD userland.  It's a complete posix compliant UNIX 03 System.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 15, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> Fascinating.  This has nothing to do with your original points...
> 
> OS/2 and Z/OS is still run on more hardware than BSD, but I guess you are talking about consumer markets?  In that case *MacOS *will have to take the win on that one since it enjoys a bigger market share than any flavor of Linux or BSD.  And no MacOS is not a flavor of BSD just because Darwin's roots come from BSD userland.  It's a complete posix compliant UNIX 03 System.


I never said that osx was bsd or linux i said the opposite

And no even an unknown system isn't safer, it have less known vulnerability and people searching for them but it have more unknown vulns than a Linux or a freebsd

My point is that linux is the safest usable system you can have that 's it

Free bsd is even safer but less usable
And diy os is maybe safer because it is unknown but it still have more vulns than a Linux or freebsd

And so you know your os/2 based crap is first
Not usable as a daily OS and secondly not even more secure
Linux comme with decades of patching vulnerabilities, the system you are speaking about have none so even if no one create virus for this it have still more unknown vulns

As a daily os linux and freebsd are the safest period

And saying that linux is less safe than windows is being an idiot


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 15, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> I never said that osx was bsd or linux i said the opposite
> 
> And no even an unknown system isn't safer, it have less known vulnerability and people searching for them but it have more unknown vulns than a Linux or a freebsd
> 
> ...


Well now you're just not making any sense.  You are not basing anything on facts at all.  Seems you are arguing with your "opinion" just for the sake of arguing.  On top of that you are now contradicting things you said earlier.  Good day sir...


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 15, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> Well now you're just not making any sense.  You are not basing anything on facts at all.  Seems you are arguing with your "opinion" just for the sake of arguing.  On top of that you are now contradicting things you said earlier.  Good day sir...


Read the edit

You don't understand what i said that 's it

I say i run Linux so the Windows flaws don't apply to me

You say linux and macos are worse and use a osx flaw as a reference (and we say osx not mac os) (knowing that osx have nothing to do with linux and that osx system flaws aren't compatible with Linux in most cases)

On top of that for experienced users linux is way safer than windows or osx
And it even is for inexperienced ones

Concretely you are the one saying bs


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2017)

Oh i forgot i had an Android Lollipop installed.
*boots into it*
Now i'm unhackable!


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Oh i forgot i had an Android Lollipop installed.
> *boots into it*
> Now i'm unhackable!


Not so sure. Lollipop is outdated, and there are also Zero day flaws in it.


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 15, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Read the edit
> (and we say osx not mac os) (knowing that osx have nothing to do with linux and that osx system flaws aren't compatible with Linux in most cases)
> Concretely you are the one saying bs


You really have no idea what you are talking about do you?  You use Linux but don't even understand how it works.  I run tons of linux software on MacOS.

Oh and I'll just leave this here: https://www.wired.com/2016/06/apple-os-x-dead-long-live-macos/


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Not so sure. Lollipop is outdated, and there are also Zero day flaws in it.


But it's not targeting any Linux devices.
Only crapWindows machines.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 15, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> You really have no idea what you are talking about do you?  You use Linux but don't even understand how it works.  I run tons of linux software on MacOS.
> 
> Oh and I'll just leave this here: https://www.wired.com/2016/06/apple-os-x-dead-long-live-macos/


Yeah sure i used linux for about 10 years compiled my own custom kernels and made a lfs but i don't understand how it work for sure

Yes you can launch Linux software on MacOS (i switch it with osx so you are right on that) but you can 't directly launch a Linux binary on it, you have to recompile it or modify your system first they are just not same system
Plus mac osx dont use the elf format for executable

The linux software that you use on osx are recompiled or even ported
It is like saying i run Linux tool on Windows so it is compatible (cygwin)
But i have to add that in two years on gbatemp you might be the first user that I'm gonna mute which is kind of a trophy
Well done being a moron


----------



## V0ltr0n (Apr 15, 2017)

A blanket message to the nsa and all other government lapdogs that spy on the "free" people of the world: KYS...please, for the good of the world, pull a good ol Bud Dwyer


not sarcasm


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 15, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Yeah sure i used linux for about 10 years compiled my own custom kernel and made a lfs but i don't understand how it work for sure


My 3 year old nephew can compile a kernel, doesn't mean you know anything.  I mean, that's pretty much the first thing you learn. 



Alkéryn said:


> Yes you can launch Linux software on MacOS (i switch it with osx so you are right on that) but you can 't directly launch a Linux binary on it, you have to recompile it or modify your system first they are just not same system
> Plus mac osx dont use the elf format for executable
> 
> The linux software that you use on osx are recompiled


Have you ever heard of POSIX?  Hell, you can even run linux ELF programs natively on Windows now...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Subsystem_for_Linux

I'm done teaching you for free, I will have to charge you for any further communication.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 15, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> My 3 year old nephew can compile a kernel, doesn't mean you know anything.  I mean, that's pretty much the first thing you learn.
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard of POSIX?  Hell, you can even run linux ELF programs natively on Windows now...
> ...


You didn't teach me anything and wsl isn't native it translate linux call to Windows syscall its a kind of wine basically and it is far from being perfect just saying it is native is being a moron it is like saying wine is native

When i mean "custom" kernel i don't mean just compiling it, i mean modifying it to run on unsupported hardware


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm on 7, oh man...


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 15, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> You didn't teach me anything and wsl isn't native it translate linux call to Windows syscall its a kind of wine basically and it is far from being perfect just saying it is native is being a moron it is like saying wine is native
> 
> When i mean "custom" kernel i don't mean just compiling it, i mean modifying it to run on unsupported hardware


Here's one last freebie.

_Compatibility Layer: This translates system calls for the foreign system into *native* system calls for the host system._

I believe you are confusing this with *emulation*.

And since you have resorted to using insults and name calling to try to get your misguided points across I will have to ignore you now.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 15, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> Here's one last freebie.
> 
> _Compatibility Layer: This translates system calls for the foreign system into *native* system calls for the host system._
> 
> ...


Well that's pretty literally what i said
From translating system calls to you being a moron 
Well i will ignore you aswell from now on

Oh and change your status to "spreading the bs one thread at a time"


----------



## YugamiSekai (Apr 16, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> You have to run the "Get Windows 10" application after.
> 
> http://techdows.com/2015/06/how-to-enable-get-windows-10-app-icon-windows-7-or-8-1-taskbar.html


Nothings happened yet


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 16, 2017)

kprovost7314 said:


> Nothings happened yet


Just go here and be done with it: https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/software-download/windows10


----------

